# Disappointment



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 23, 2009)

I watched Videodrome (1982) today.

I'd been hearing awesome stuff about it for ages, about how it's so trippy and was absolutely brilliant, a must see etc.

I thought it was average at best =/


Any movies that have really disappointed you?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2009)

It's 1983 : (


Cloverfield but I watched it on a dvd so that might have been why


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's 1983 : (



On the box it says 1982, but others say it's 1983.
I don't really care, it was still disappointing =P


And yeah, Cloverfield wasn't great.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 23, 2009)

300 and the Saltan Sea were both profoundly disappointing.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 23, 2009)

Stand By Me.
I've heard so much about it, but it was watchable, not incredibly like I've been told.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 23, 2009)

Eragon.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Zhael (Sep 23, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Eragon.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


That movie was utter shit.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 23, 2009)

The Dark Knight
Crank 2 High Voltage
Friday After Next
Speed 2
Oceans twelve and thirteen
The Matrix Revolution
I-Robot
Click
Others


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The Dark Knight



This, The Nightmare before Christmas, and pretty much anything by M Night Shyamalan.


----------



## Elangeline (Sep 23, 2009)

Max Payne- Way too much like Constantine!
Mission Impossible II
Any Harry Potter movie after number 3!!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2009)

Speed 2 was a hunk of poo


HOW WE GONNA STOP THIS SHIP IT'S GOING 20 KNOTS


----------



## Dass (Sep 23, 2009)

Too many.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 23, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I watched Videodrome (1982) today.
> 
> I'd been hearing awesome stuff about it for ages, about how it's so trippy and was absolutely brilliant, a must see etc.
> 
> ...



Actually, Videodrome *L*.   It was just...meh.   The best trippy movie for me is Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.  Hands down nuts.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2009)

I would say that the people who called it "trippy" are using the wrong adjective. From what Cronenberg movies I've seen it's more about technology vs. humanity and also some guy gets his head exploded.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I would say that the people who called it "trippy" are using the wrong adjective. From what Cronenberg movies I've seen it's more about technology vs. humanity and also some guy gets his head exploded.



See, I absolutely *love* The Fly, I think it's a brilliant movie so I was expecting at least a good and entertaining, thought provoking movie. It just bored me really.
I wanna see Scanners though =3


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 24, 2009)

Star Wars EP I and III.  EP II was only ok because it had Jango in it.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 24, 2009)

"Chariots of Fire" was something I heard that was good and had even won an Oscar for Best Picture. After viewing it for myself, it didn't leave very much of an impression on me other than the famous theme song.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 24, 2009)

Matrix Reloaded.  After seeing that, Matrix Revolutions was neither better nor worse.

McHale's Navy (the movie).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 24, 2009)

Goddamnit, _S Darko _why are you such a steaming pile of DISSAPOINT?

I'm such a _Donnie Darko_ faget, and after waiting YEARS for the second one... I...I.. ;___;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 25, 2009)

A lot.
But I'll have to pick 10,000 B.C.
Definitely.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 25, 2009)

*I didn't even give 10,000 B.C. a chance. 

I heard from multiple people, "Go see Pulse it is the scariest movie I have ever seen!" I got really hyped up when it came out, rented it and said, "What?..." 

I mean it wasn't the worst movie in the world but I was VERY disappointed. And I no longer trust the opinion of the people who said it was "so scary."*


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Goddamnit, _S Darko _why are you such a steaming pile of DISSAPOINT?
> 
> I'm such a _Donnie Darko_ faget, and after waiting YEARS for the second one... I...I.. ;___;


Yeah. That movie sucked balls hard man. I couldn't even enjoy it drunk, although the crazy morphing cube of craziness was impressive when I was crosseyed.  All in all a shite movie.  Though the children did die, and I did LOL.


----------



## Benn (Sep 25, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine...  For too many reasons... most of all: Deadpool: What the F*%K was that??   Walls were made to be broken...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I didn't even give 10,000 B.C. a chance.
> 
> I heard from multiple people, "Go see Pulse it is the scariest movie I have ever seen!" I got really hyped up when it came out, rented it and said, "What?..."
> 
> I mean it wasn't the worst movie in the world but I was VERY disappointed. And I no longer trust the opinion of the people who said it was "so scary."*



Really want to see the original

Unless you're talking about the original

In which case I still want to see it


----------



## Dass (Sep 25, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> A lot.
> But I'll have to pick 10,000 B.C.
> Definitely.



That's because it's a Roland Emmerich film. Those all disappoint me except for ID4


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 26, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I didn't even give 10,000 B.C. a chance.
> 
> I heard from multiple people, "Go see Pulse it is the scariest movie I have ever seen!" I got really hyped up when it came out, rented it and said, "What?..."
> 
> I mean it wasn't the worst movie in the world but I was VERY disappointed. And I no longer trust the opinion of the people who said it was "so scary."*



Went to see it when it came out back before I loved horror films.
I left >..<

Wouldn't mind seeing it though to see what I missed.


----------



## Molotov (Sep 26, 2009)

They, Hatchet...Halloween 2 Remake...

Would you kindly hand over my $14 back, you SNEAKY THEATER BASTARDS?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2009)

I like how much crap 10,000 BC got for not bothering with ANY historical research.
Mammoths built the pyramids? Ok. Fine...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2009)

Team America: World Police was nowhere near as funny as people made me think it was.

Not that it was an awful movie, but I just don't think giving Kim Jong Il a stereotypical Asian accent is a good joke. Or even a joke in the first place.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

The Bourne Supremacy. The worst of the trilogy.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 26, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Mammoths built the pyramids? Ok. Fine...



Wait, what? Now I have to see this movie.


----------



## Dass (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Wait, what? Now I have to see this movie.



NO! That's exactly what Roland Emmerich wants you to do! Do not fall into is trap of making good trailers for crap movies! Don't see 2012!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Really want to see the original
> 
> Unless you're talking about the original
> 
> In which case I still want to see it


*No, I was talking about the remake. Maybe I should give the original a chance.
*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 30, 2009)

Also: 9


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 30, 2009)

I read "The Da Vinci Code" before I saw the film in theatres, and after seeing it, I remember thinking to myself, "The book was better."


----------



## MidnightFury (Oct 1, 2009)

Akira.

 I saw it about 10 or 11 years ago, I guess, but even back then people kept saying it was so awesome and deep and whatever. I thought it was pretty to look at, but the story seemed like some senseless drug trip with no real meaning to me.


----------



## Laski (Oct 1, 2009)

My personal top 3 disappointments so far:

1. 10 000 BC - Now this is beyond horrible. I didn't know that our ancestors knew english very well at that time. And not just that, the talk they have in the movie is pure LOL. And I could keep on saying alot of bad things about this movie, but I'm affraid it all won't fit here. To me, this is a parody of all historical movies. 

2. Wolf's Rain - I was really excited when I finally got a chance to watch this anime, expecting it to be awesome, like most of people say it is. Now, don't get me wrong. I don't think the anime is THAT bad, but after the main character (Kiba) disappeared with the ship, the story about "paradise" was misplaced with story about wolf hunting and a woman with serious issues which stuffs their bodies (i'm guessing they wanted to make a competition to Disney's Cruella DeVille, only more sicker). The animation is good, voices are good, even action scenes are good, but the story... Huge disappointment.

3. Pokemon (from 5th season ongoing) - To be honest, I really liked this anime in the beginning. Ash had a dream of becoming a Pokemon master and decided to pursuit that dream. However, as the show was going on, the idea of having the same main character eventually becomes boring and dull cause you already know how it's gonna end. There are 3 things continuously going on in this show:
1 - Exploring new areas and Pokemon
2 - Helping somebody and kicking bad guy's ass (Team Rocket's ass 90%)
3 - Catching Pokemon (if necessary)
And that's it. These 3 things are going on and on, and becoming so boring that equals your most boring classes in school.

More disappointments coming up soon...


----------



## Dayken (Oct 1, 2009)

Ultraviolet - I probably should've known better. A friend who's usually on the money about movie recommendations went on and on about it, so I decided to give it a rental. It turned out to be a boring, trite piece of crap.



Laski said:


> 3. Pokemon (from 5th season ongoing) - To be honest, I really liked this anime in the beginning. Ash had a dream of becoming a Pokemon master and decided to pursuit that dream. However, as the show was going on, the idea of having the same main character eventually becomes boring and dull cause you already know how it's gonna end. There are 3 things continuously going on in this show:
> 1 - Exploring new areas and Pokemon
> 2 - Helping somebody and kicking bad guy's ass (Team Rocket's ass 90%)
> 3 - Catching Pokemon (if necessary)
> ...



I ducked out towards the end of the Orange Islands arc (which was pretty boring to begin with). It pretty much IS the Scooby Doo of anime, and I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## Bandy (Oct 4, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Went to see it when it came out back before I loved horror films.
> I left >..<
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing it though to see what I missed.


*It's not a bad movie but I was just disappointed it wasn't as scary as I wanted.*


----------

